# Australian Saddles



## Daisy1128 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey there,
I've recently been getting into trail riding, and looking at saddles. I have a 14.2 hand QH mare. She is super round and muscular, but I don't want a heavy western saddle. I think an Australian saddle would be a good alternative. Plus, I've heard they are much more comfy. I don't want a cheap "imported" one though. I'm afraid it will just fall apart. I would rather buy a really nice used one. I've been looking at Syd Hill and Toowoomba. But, since these saddles are made in Australia, and made for the more narrow Australian horse, I'm afraid they will be too narrow for my QH, who is built like a line-backer.
Anybody have an Australian saddle? And/or a QH or round/muscular horse they ride in one on? Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Down under makes just about the best aussie saddles that are made here in the US. Their Kimberly line isn't bad either, and they're cheaper. They will custom fit a saddle to your horses wither tracking when you buy, and they're great equality (I have one and love it.) Maybe worth looking into? A bit cheaper and almost guaranteed to fit.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Downunder Saddlery does fit the tree to your wither tracing, but their quality is not anywhere near Syd Hill. They are definitely better than the cheap import junk aussies though. We have two Downunder Saddlery Master Campdraft Deluxe saddles, one fit for my TBx, the other fit for my husband's Paint. They seemed pretty nice for a while, but we put some serious miles on them, and haven't been very impressed with how they hold up.

Another option is Wintec's aussie with the adjustable gullets, if you like synthetic. If not, I think Bates makes an adjustable leather version too.

The Syd Hill saddles are nice. Big difference. It might be hard to find a wide one, but I have seen them on ebay on occasion, ask for pictures from the front with a measuring tape. I used to have a Syd Hill search alert on ebay to notifiy me when one was listed -- they aren't on there that often, so that is a good way to not miss one.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Shoebox said:


> Down under makes just about the best aussie saddles that are made here in the US.


Oh, and the Down Under line and Kimberly are not made in the US, they are made in Asia.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

TheOtherHorse said:


> Downunder Saddlery does fit the tree to your wither tracing, *but their quality is not anywhere near Syd Hill*.


Their price is also nowhere near Syd Hill's.  Yes, Syd Hill is a higher quality and their price shows it. I was just throwing out a cheaper option. Not the BEST quality out there, but it's a wonderful balance of price and quality, in my opinion.



TheOtherHorse said:


> Oh, and the Down Under line and Kimberly are not made in the US, they are made in Asia.


Didn't know this! I'm still impressed, myself. OP, there are quite a few Aussie saddle threads you can search for to get more info, too.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Syd Hill doesn't make saddles any more.

Bates makes an Australian saddle with adjustable gullet for around $2000.

If you have $3000+, you can probably get a genuine Australian saddle, and for $4000 on up have one fitted to your horse...but for that much money, I'd go with a US made western saddle at 2,000-2,500. Also, the Australian saddles are not that much lighter than a western one. My DownUnder & Circle Y weigh about the same.

For the price, DownUnder makes a good Australian-style saddle. $1,000 doesn't buy you a high grade saddle of any style. If you go English, then you will get more saddle for the cash and lighter weight.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

As bsms said, Syd Hill isn't making saddles commercially anymore, although there are probably still some out there. They did make a relatively wide one too. My Syd Hill fits my mare's almost 9" gullet.
The traditional stock saddles are basically a Dressage style tree so you won't get as much weight displacement as a well fitted Western or UP saddle (or variations that use those type of trees)

Also as bsms said a stock saddle is not necessarily "light". On average it might be few lbs lighter than the average western saddle and a few lbs heavier than the average UP saddle, but there are few absolutes when it comes to saddle weights.

On my stock saddle if I dump the brass stirrups and leather stirrup straps for nylon straps and synthetic stirrups I can get the weight down few lbs to the low 20 lb range, but for any more I'd have to cut out the sweat flaps and cut out or shorten the outer flap significantly. Stock saddles have more flap leather than any saddle I know of, but I've never seen the need for it.

It your wanting a light weight saddle and looking at an authentic stock saddle you might want to look at some of the endurance saddles (Saare, Stonewall, etc....). While they're not low cost you can still get them for less than a authentic stock saddle.

Whatever you get make sure you get the right fit. The tree fitting properly is the most important part of the saddle.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a synthetic Kimberley from Downunder saddles. I haven't had it long enough to find out its true life expectancy but it's doing nicely for the time being. Some day I'd like to get another Downunder and at this point I'm undecided if I would go leather or not (mainly because of the weight difference between that and the synthetic one plus ease of care). 

Aside from the potential fitting issue you recognized with the Syd Hills and Toowombas, the thing that puts me off a bit is what appears to be an excessively long leg flap on them. Since I`ve never ridden in them (and am given to understand they are of good workmanship) this may be of no consequence and just an appearance thing with me.


----------



## Daisy1128 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for your input! I have seen those Downunder Kimberly saddles - the one thing that worries me though is that they are imported. What do you think of the quality (of the materials)?


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Daisy1128 said:


> Thank you so much for your input! I have seen those Downunder Kimberly saddles - the one thing that worries me though is that they are imported. What do you think of the quality (of the materials)?


Like I said, I am very pleased with it. Horsetackreviews.com have some good reviews on them, too. And if you search back in the Horse Forum for Australian saddles you'll find a ton of threads on this same general topic (believe me I was in your situation not too long ago and read through them all many times!) The general consensus seems to be that for being imported, they are a good quality saddle and for a good price. Mine came fitting my horse like a glove, the leather was already supple, and in my months of use it looks as new as the day I got it.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Since you mentioned saddle weight playing a factor in your decision, it'll probably be good for you to know that many leather Australian saddles are NOT light. The one that I have has a pretty big seat size, but it is super heavy!!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

DuckDodgers said:


> Since you mentioned saddle weight playing a factor in your decision, it'll probably be good for you to know that many leather Australian saddles are NOT light. The one that I have has a pretty big seat size, but it is super heavy!!


Yes, for sure! Mine weighs just as much as my Western did. (WELL, maybe a couple pounds lighter)


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

You can also check with The Australian Stock Saddle Company : The AUSTRALIAN STOCK SADDLE Co Selling - Saddles - Tack - Holsters

Both my aussies came from there and they will match up your back tracings to saddles or custom fit. I have one right now that is lighter than my other and it's for my little wide backed, fat shouldered, low withered arab 

One is around 25 lbs just by itself and the other is around 18/20 with all my gear on it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Horsesaplenty said:


> You can also check with The Australian Stock Saddle Company : The AUSTRALIAN STOCK SADDLE Co Selling - Saddles - Tack - Holsters
> 
> Both my aussies came from there and they will match up your back tracings to saddles or custom fit. I have one right now that is lighter than my other and it's for my little wide backed, fat shouldered, low withered arab
> 
> One is around 25 lbs just by itself and the other is around 18/20 with all my gear on it.


A friend of mine has an ASSC Muster Master and it's the only saddle she uses (she also has a very nice Circle Y trail saddle). She's had it for 15 years and it still looks brand new. She bought it directly from Colin at a horse expo in California and said he was amazing to work with. She also says that it's much lighter than her western saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I ride a Tucker endurance trail saddle and have for the last 5 yrs and love it.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

The Australian Stock Saddle co. Will make one to fit your wither tracing. They are made in the US but the owner is an Australian craftsman, and they are very good saddles. I got one made for my stocky, round Morgan gelding and it fits perfectly, is super comfy and lightweight (16 lbs). It is a Squire Poley. I love it, and it was relatively inexpensive, too!


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a syd hill for sale 

http://www.horseforum.com/tack-equipment-classifieds/17in-syd-hill-aussie-saddle-sale-266057/


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

KatieQ said:


> The Australian Stock Saddle co. Will make one to fit your wither tracing. They are made in the US but the owner is an Australian craftsman, and they are very good saddles. I got one made for my stocky, round Morgan gelding and it fits perfectly, is super comfy and lightweight (16 lbs). It is a Squire Poley. I love it, and it was relatively inexpensive, too!


I got the squire poley and Luka was still too round in the shoulders for it, lol. Colin was surprised when I needed to send it back. I bought the aussie/english hybrid one. I like it and Luka does too.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

the ASSC can have pretty good saddles too, but the reviews I read about them are less than impressive to me, they seem kind of hit-and-miss. And not all of their saddles are made in the US, they get a lot of theirs (and their leather for the US made saddles) from India - which isn't a BAD thing per se but just to be aware. When I was looking for an Aussie that was where I was going to buy from but was eventually persuaded to go with DownUnder (it was going to be one or the other for my budget). 

Just be sure to do your research


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have had a Down Under Wizzard Poley saddle with a horn and loved it. I also bought a black hornless Kimberly stock saddle. I liked both of them. I REGRET selling them to this day. I am riding in the Poley in the Avatar picture. 

I bought a hornless brown Kimberly that I have now. All of them are lighter than MOST western saddles. The Wizzard Poley weighed just about the same as a Billy Cook western trail saddle I had.

I did have an Allegany Trail Saddle Renegade Endurance saddle made for Biscuit - he is a pretty dang chunky Quarter Horse. It only weighs about 22 lbs. It is a huge difference in lifting my Allegany Saddle and the Billy Cook Trail saddle that is supposed to weigh around 28 or so lbs. I am sure with the girth it is more.


----------

